# Gearbox Overheating problem



## BastilleDragons (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello guys, Sorry if this is the wrong section.
Anyhow I bought a used VW CC 2013 with DSG transmission and a 1.4 turbo TSI engine with 70k kilometres.
Today was my first day driving in traffic and after about an hour the car alarmed me that "The gearbox has overheated . Please stop!"
I stopped the car to let it cooldown then went home.
The traffic was so bad and i mainly controlled the car by the brake pedal and it was on D mode.and it kinda vibrates like a person trying to learn manual driving.
Anyhow my previous car was a mitsubishi lancer with CVT transmission and I drove it the same way with no problems at all.
Sorry for the long post but i have 2 questions.
1. Is the overheating problem my fault meaning is it because of my way of driving? I only use D no S or M.
2. I've been doing some research for the past 2 hours and i think it's because the clutch is engaged which causes overheating . So how am I supposed to drive in stop and go traffic ? I read that S mode helps. So if someone could tell me in detail how to drive in traffic.
Thanks in advance and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If you drive in stop-and-go traffic with one foot on the brake, and one foot on the accelerator, you will overheat the transmission....don't do that!


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> If you drive in stop-and-go traffic with one foot on the brake, and one foot on the accelerator, you will overheat the transmission....don't do that!


I dont think he meant that he was driving with one foot on each pedal, I think he meant that he was mostly creeping in bumper to bumper traffic. with regards to the vibration when creeping, I had my clutches replaced because of excessive vibrations but some vibration is inevitable due to the fact that it is essentially a manual transmission engaging the clutches hydraulically. 

I think its concerning that creeping caused it to overheat, not only that but the clutches were supposedly very overbuilt for the application used but they seem to be very fragile, furthermore the heat sensors are mainly on the clutches because they are extremely sensitive to heat.


----------



## BastilleDragons (Nov 12, 2015)

volksccsport said:


> I dont think he meant that he was driving with one foot on each pedal, I think he meant that he was mostly creeping in bumper to bumper traffic. with regards to the vibration when creeping, I had my clutches replaced because of excessive vibrations but some vibration is inevitable due to the fact that it is essentially a manual transmission engaging the clutches hydraulically.
> 
> I think its concerning that creeping caused it to overheat, not only that but the clutches were supposedly very overbuilt for the application used but they seem to be very fragile, furthermore the heat sensors are mainly on the clutches because they are extremely sensitive to heat.


Yeah that's what I meant. Anyhow, Is the car faulty ? I still haven't finalized the contracts , so should i return it ? and how much is changing the clutch worth ?
So i have more questions  
1-I read that the car is basically manual controlled by a smart computer (i think?) and due to the busy traffic in my city i don't really go past 60 km/h , anyhow I noticed it changes gears TOO fast like i was on D5 with speed of 40-50 km/h !! I read that it adjusts itself to the way the driver usually depresses the gas pedal and driving style and such. So my theory is it changed between D1 and D2 too much that the clutch overheated idk really ? 
2- So should i return it ? or how am I supposed to properly drive it ? It's my first DSG car but I had a Passat 2008 which also had a problem with the transmission :banghead: . 
Also , the vibrations aren't that bad and yesterday when i put it in Manual they were gone. By the way when I'm on Manual Mode, is it ok to let the car shift down on its own ? I can't really concentrate on shifting down ( I usually forget) but I shift gears up easily.
Sorry for the questions but i only got like 2 days to finalize the contracts and the car basically cost 4 times the price of my previous one so I'm a bit cautious.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*I would walk away from this car*

Full disclosure: my experience with DSG is limited to long test drives (mostly of new cars, including a fairly long 80mile+ drive), as I do not own cars equipped with DSG.

Bearing that in mind, based on my experience and so many postings on this forum, I think overheating is *definitely not normal*. Whoever sold you the car may offer to repair it, but I would not necessarily trust them to do it correctly: the DSG is not a hugely complex gearbox, but servicing it well requires precision and a lot of attention for detail, such as cleanliness etc, which, in my experience, is hard to find in service departments. At 70 thousand KM, it's also quite possible that rough use by the previous owner(s) has damaged the gearbox. So, if you can walk away, i would strongly recommend that you do so. By the way, as a result of the diesle scandal, VW dealers in North America now have access to very significant manufacturer's contributions to sell new cars in stock: on the CC especially, they have a minimum of $6k to apply to close the deal to which you can add, at least in the US, an additional 2k if you already own a VW product (you do not have to trade it in). So, you may want to look around for a deal on a new CC and find that it is not much more than a low mileage used one when you add the cost of an extended warranty.

Just my two bits. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

I've got a 2013 CC with about 52,000 miles. I've been in many stop and go situations, like during rush traffice before and after work, never had any issue with it overheating. I wouldn't take the car.

Good Luck!


----------

